# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  fabriquer des mangeoires pour oiseaux du ciel

## sunshine

maintenant que je suis au milieu de la nature, je me suis lancée dans la fabrication de mangeoires pour les zozio qui squattent

pour l'instant je n'ai fait qu'à base de bouteille plastok'de récup, celles en bois viendront plus tard (quand j'aurai récup du bois et du temps !)

ça peut donner des idées pour les plus grands, et passer des moments très sympa avec les plus ptits   :amour: 

voilà comment occuper les enfants, et les plus grands 

prendre 2 bouteilles identiques, j'utilise des ptites de 50 cl (premier prix), plastok très mou pour pouvoir le découper au cutter

la première :



elle sert de réservoir, y'a rien à faire dessus sauf un système d'attache pour l'accrocher quand tout est fait, moi j'ai passé un bout de bois pour faire déco, les zoziaux ils s'en servent comme perchoir d'attente !!
pour faire les trous qui permettent de passer le bois, je fais une fente en forme de croix au cutter, comme ça, ça s'adapte au bout de bois quand je le passe

la deuxième :



on garde que le fond, il faut bien calculer ce qu'on garde (on le verra sur la tof suivante) ; elle sert à recevoir les graines du réservoir progressivement,
il faut faire une fenêtre pour que les zoziaux accèdent au graines, et passer un bout de bois qui sert de perchoir pour prendre les graines,

ça donne donc 2 parties, 



qui vont s'emboiter comme ça :



il faut calculer pour que le goulot de la bouteille entière soit à qqs mms du fond de la 2è partie quand on les emboite, c'est ça qui régule le flux des graines, comme un distributeur d'eau ou de crok' pour les chat,
si il y a trop d'écart, trop de graines tombent d'un coup, donc par terre !!

il faut faire deux trous dans chaque parties pour passer une baguette( moi j'ai pris une baguette pour barbec') c'est ça qui va faire tenir les deux parties ensemble



c'est exactement le principe de la gamelle distributrice d'eau

et vlà le résultat, pour mettre des graines de tournesols, prévoir plus d'espace entre le goulot et le fond




et voilà un lien bien utile qui m'a aidé à me lancer

http://www.google.fr/images?um=1hl=frcl ... irespell=1

les sites québéquois proposent aussi de très chouettes idées

attention au découpage ... c'est au cutter  

les enfants peuvent ramasser les bouts de bois, et aussi rien n'empêche quand la mangeoire est terminée de la peindre, ou de faire le système de serviettes collées (suffit d'avoir du papier de couleur ou des serviettes ou du papier de soie et du vernis colle), on peut aussi coller des petits morceaux d'écorce, faut juste faire aller son imagination

j'ai cherché ce qui peut être fait avec des ptites mains, en adaptant à leurs possibilités

http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http ... 4gbo0ZnbCQ

http://lafermetteloubimaya.over-blog.co ... 49369.html

http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http ... 4gbs-O3HCQ

ce site là, avec les vidéos donnent des chouettes idées

http://amicalementbirds.over-blog.com/c ... 33335.html

et pour éviter les risques d'accident, il y a qqchose de très facile à faire : fabriquer les boules de graisses , avec des moules style pot de yaourt, petits suisses vides,  etc

un exemple de rectte parmi tant d'autres



> Recette de boule de graisse
> 
> Confectionner des boules de graisse ou des pommes de pin fourrées .
> 
> Ingrédients à utiliser:
> 
>     * de la graisse (margarine, végétaline, graisse de viande récupérée après la cuisson...),
>     * un mélange de graines,
>     * un reste de légumes cuits (ou éventuellement du riz ou de la semoule, cuits sans sel)
> ...


des brochettes de pain sec, de morceaux de pommes, à vous de jouer 

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## clairette57

Sympa ton mangeoire maison  
J'avais fait cet article il y a 2 ans environ "les mangeoires et fabriquer la nourriture", idée prise au CPN  
Bon le tiens est quand même plus beau, le miens c'est pour dépanner ou si tu es en mode fainéant  




> J'ai appris cette information aujourd'hui, j'en fais donc profiter   
> Les oiseaux (petits ou grands) ont souvent besoin d'aide pour trouver quoi manger en hiver; il existe des boules "de graisse" toutes faite dans certains magasins, mais, elles sont souvent cher  
> Il existe une recette facile à faire et qui peut être vegan en plus  : 
> [center:32gwng6f]-1 mélange basique de graine pour oiseau (ne pas prendre pour canaris par exemple, mais des type genre "oiseaux de la nature" etc)
> - Margarine 
> -pomme
> -gros raisins sec[/center:32gwng6f]
> 
> Il faut mélanger le tout. Doser de façon à obtenir une boule compacte   
> ...

----------


## sunshine

clairette, les zozio ils s'en foutent du look de la mangeoire    :lol2:  et puis elle a un style qui me plait bien, facile à fabriquer 
 ::  

le principal c'est de penser à eux   ::  

je tofferai ce we, j'ai utilisé les bouteilles avec un bouchon "magique" comme toi, pour mettre les toutes ptites graines de mélanges avec des fruits, pour éviter le gaspillage,
et pour faire un distributeur d'eau avec le même principe, mais je dois terminer mes essais

je ne remplies pas les mangeoires dès qu'elles sont vides, ils finissent par terre avant   :hein4: 

j'ai fait aussi des ptits trous au fond d'aération, et quand la mangeoire est vide, je rince à l'eau clair et je fais sêcher pour éviter le développement des moisissures

prochaine étape .... les nichoires, pas certaine qu'ils soient utiles vu toutes les planques qu'il y a dans le jardin, mais qui ne tente rien ......    ::  
pi faut que j'enquête pour savoir quand ils ont besoin de nichoirs    ::    (c'est ça de passer de la pleine ville à la rase campagne)   :amour3:

----------


## clairette57

> clairette, les zozio ils s'en foutent du look de la mangeoire    et puis elle a un style qui me plait bien, facile à fabriquer


On en sait rien  
Je sais juste qu'il faut pas de couleurs flaches 




> je
>  tofferai ce we, j'ai utilisé les bouteilles avec un bouchon "magique" 
> comme toi, pour mettre les toutes ptites graines de mélanges avec des 
> fruits, pour éviter le gaspillage,


Après max mi Mars n'en donne plus surtout (j'ai expliqué plus haut pourquoi 



> prochaine étape .... les nichoires,
>  pas certaine qu'ils soient utiles vu toutes les planques qu'il y a dans
>  le jardin, mais qui ne tente rien ......


A si ca peut etre super utile, mais là c'est compliqué, le diamètre du trou doit ni etre trop gros ni trop petit, le trou n'est pas le même par oiseaux donc il faut savoir quels oiseaux tu as  



> pi faut que j'enquête pour savoir quand ils ont besoin de nichoirs    (c'est ça de passer de la pleine ville à la rase campagne)


La ça devient l'époque (pour les nichés justement) 
Tu peux aussi faire des nichoirs à chouettes et même chauve souris (adieu les moustiques !)
d'ailleurs il faut que je finisse le miens  

Sinon le CPN fait un super livre dessus

----------


## sunshine

c'est quoi le CPN ?   ::

----------


## clairette57

Pas de honte à ne pas savoir  
C'est une assos qui propose des animation autour de la nature (*C*onnaître et *P*rotéger la *N*ature)
Clique *ici* 

Ils ont pleins de super livre sur beaucoup de domaines, fabriquer une mare, les oiseaux, fabriquer des nichoirs etc adaptés aux enfants.
Mais généralement les adultes aident (pour les nichoires par exemple) donc c'est aussi du niveau, en gros tu t'ennuies pas

----------


## sunshine

c'est l'été, il fait chaud, les zoziaux ils ont soif !!

voilà une idée que je trouve très sympa d'abreuvoir 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## bb38

Merci pour les photos, je vais en créer quelques uns pour l'hiver prochain !!
Plus économe, comme cela on peut en mettre plus  ::

----------

